# Tool cabinet



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

Hello,

I've made a small workbench and next is tool storage. I do wood work in our dining room so it would be nice if it looks more furniture then tool storage as it will be big (work bench is 1400mm long) and very visible. I don't know much about furniture design but here is a first try. It is a wall cabinet but I do not want to hang it on the wall, hence the strange extension to the floor which also could be designed to be a separate shelve where the cabinet rests. Now what can be improved?


----------



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

Another view


----------



## Glynne (17 Oct 2017)

Have a look at some of Rob Cosman's videos on YouTube.
I can't remember which one but he does give a brief tour of his tool cabinet and that might give y0u some ideas.


----------



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

I've seen a youtube where he talks about the function. What I'd like opinions on is the outside, design and proportions as I don't know much about what is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## DiscoStu (17 Oct 2017)

What about some shaker style doors? They would look nice and are relatively easy to achieve with minimal tools (which I’m assuming is the case if you’re just starting out on tool storage). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custard (17 Oct 2017)

mathias":1sqvdoy1 said:


> What I'd like opinions on is the outside, design and proportions



Looks absolutely superb! Just make sure it's at least fastened to the wall at the top to prevent it tipping forward.

Incidentally, the workshop where I trained as a cabinet maker had an Oak tool cabinet on the wall that had been made in the 1960's, despite fifty years of abuse by apprentices the shut lines would still put a BMW to shame!


----------



## MusicMan (17 Oct 2017)

Looks good. I agree it needs fixing at the top. If you don't want to drill the wall, you could make it a few cm lower than the ceiling (just make sure it can be rotated into place!) then use large folding wedge(s) in the gap to jam it against the ceiling. I've just done this on a bookcase where I didn't want to mark the wall, and it works fine. You can easily make a fitted coaming to hide them that just rests in place; or put the wedges fairly well back so that they are invisible from normal viewing angle. They should be as far forward as practical, though, to have the most effect. About a 10:1 ramp for the wedges.

Keith


----------



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

DiscoStu":1ymwkeu1 said:


> What about some shaker style doors? They would look nice and are relatively easy to achieve with minimal tools (which I’m assuming is the case if you’re just starting out on tool storage).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I made a google search for shaker style doors but still not sure what they are. Any chance for links to photos?

I planned to make frame/panel doors. The ones in the sketches have bottom rails slightly "higher" then the upper ones (65/55mm).


----------



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

Thank you for your comments. I personnaly find the bottom of the cabinet strange but not sure what is wrong. In the sketches the doors are flush with the bottom.

As for tipping you are right, no holes so I thought I would make the part that touches the floor deeper then I made in the sketches. Tools will be in the middle part and the middle part doors which stay open when working. Left and right sides for finishing stuff and things not used frequently.


----------



## custard (17 Oct 2017)

mathias":23fbm49e said:


> I made a google search for shaker style doors but still not sure what they are. Any chance for links to photos?
> 
> I planned to make frame/panel doors. The ones in the sketches have bottom rails slightly "higher" then the upper ones (65/55mm).



Shaker style furniture is one of the backbones of my business, I'm churning out this stuff all the time,






A Shaker style door is really just a door where the stiles and rails are straight and without any mouldings (apart from possibly a slight chamfer). There's nothing wrong with your 65/55 rail ratio.


----------



## MattRoberts (17 Oct 2017)

Looks good, but have you considered housing the bottom half (the workbench) in its own cabinet? That way you could close the doors and hide the vice when not in use, plus you get storage under the workbench surface


----------



## AndyT (17 Oct 2017)

Here's a solution to the same problem from the 1925 Melhuish catalogue to inspire you - fit to grace any living room!






Edited to add - the upper part is hinged and closes over the bench part to cover it and make the whole thing lockable. That's an alternative to your tall struts - but I think your idea is simpler and better. I did something similar with a bookcase made to stand behind a bed head; it works well.


----------



## mathias (17 Oct 2017)

MattRoberts":38krjj5e said:


> Looks good, but have you considered housing the bottom half (the workbench) in its own cabinet? That way you could close the doors and hide the vice when not in use, plus you get storage under the workbench surface


The work bench is apart and I have not yet decided what to do below the bench. First idea was to remove a big part of the vice when not in use but my first test did not work well. The bench is a little too light so perhaps add some weight.



MattRoberts":38krjj5e said:


> Looks good, but have you considered housing the bottom half (the workbench) in its own cabinet? That way you could close the doors and hide the vice when not in use, plus you get storage under the workbench surface


Yes I've seen pictures and drawings of those, not my cup of tea. Would be nice to have a workbench though to make one like that wouldn't it...?


----------



## Brentingby (18 Oct 2017)

Does the tool cabinet have to go over the bench?


----------



## mathias (18 Oct 2017)

Brentingby":2s7mkgdi said:


> Does the tool cabinet have to go over the bench?



Yes, very limited space and to save some the bench is pushed against the wall when not in use.


----------



## Brentingby (19 Oct 2017)

A tool cabinet like that will be quite heavy when it is full of tools. I think you'll want something more substantial for a base. Perhaps something like this? You could add a diagonal brace at the rear if you like but it won't be necessary.


----------



## mathias (19 Oct 2017)

I'll keep that in mind, thank you.


----------

